# Current Cultivars for Hogan Blend - Just Ordered a Bag



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

For anyone curious, the current cultivars in the Hogan Blend (TTTF) from The Hogan Company are below. I just got off the phone with Ben Hogan and asked while I was ordering a 50 lb bag.

Titanium II LS
Paramount
Hotrod
Rebounder
Rockwell


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

Hey @Jconnelly6b 
if you dont mind me asking what was the price quoted ? i called them about 2 weeks back it was about $200 delivered here in NJ.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

samzone7a said:


> Hey @Jconnelly6b
> if you dont mind me asking what was the price quoted ? i called them about 2 weeks back it was about $200 delivered here in NJ.


Similar here, I called last week and was quoted $3.60/lb for Hogan Blend plus ~$40 shipping to NJ. I might look into your suggestion of Newsom. Just need to find out which blend I should consider.


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

edixon88 said:


> Similar here, I called last week and was quoted $3.60/lb for Hogan Blend plus ~$40 shipping to NJ. I might look into your suggestion of Newsom. Just need to find out which blend I should consider.


I'm reviewing the seed here. Any comments are welcome.


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

samzone7a said:


> edixon88 said:
> 
> 
> > Similar here, I called last week and was quoted $3.60/lb for Hogan Blend plus ~$40 shipping to NJ. I might look into your suggestion of Newsom. Just need to find out which blend I should consider.
> ...


I meant here https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=21166


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

I just ordered from The Hogan Company and did 80/20 TTTF/KBG mix.

TTTF = Titanium 2LS, Rebounder, Firewall, Paramount (80%)
KBG = Blue Note, NuGlade, Midnight, Legend (20%)

50lb bag was $190 delivered here to NJ.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Jconnelly6b, who is Ben?


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@Green The guy that answered the phone and took my order. I believe he was there last year when I called and ordered a bag.

Very nice gentleman.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

samzone7a said:


> Hey @Jconnelly6b
> if you dont mind me asking what was the price quoted ? i called them about 2 weeks back it was about $200 delivered here in NJ.


$158.32 total to the front door. He said it will arrive Tuesday so 2 day shipping.

$200 sounds high for their standard Hogan TTTF blend. You weren't adding any KBG in there?


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

Jconnelly6b said:


> samzone7a said:
> 
> 
> > Hey @Jconnelly6b
> ...


Wow that's way cheaper than I was quoted over the phone for The Hogan Blend when I called last week. They said $3.60/lb plus ~$40 for shipping to NJ. That'd be $180(50lbs) + $40(shipping) for a total of $220.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Maybe they give repeat customer discount? I've ordered from them for years.

Call back on Monday and tell them you were sent from tlf and share the price. They should honor it.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

Just wanted to update my previous comment. I called and ordered this Monday and my 50lb bag of Hogan Blend came today(Thursday). Total cost to NJ was $159.90. I think when I originally called, whoever I spoke to might have quoted me for a custom mix because I was just asking about tall fescue in a 40-50lb bag. Just wanted to clear that up in case anyone read my previous comment and thought there would be price discrepancies with Hogan. Can't wait to get this down and see some results!


----------



## mobiledynamics (Aug 9, 2020)

Maybe because u asked for the lb rate ? lb rate should be a smidge more than their already bagged 25/50 prepackaged no ?


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

mobiledynamics said:


> Maybe because u asked for the lb rate ? lb rate should be a smidge more than their already bagged 25/50 prepackaged no ?


Yeah that's my other guess. The first call was a quick one just to get a little advice and general pricing so I didn't ask a ton of questions. When I called this time to actually order, I gave myself more time to ask a few questions and they were super helpful, as noted by everyone else that has dealt with them in the past.


----------



## ludawg23 (Aug 10, 2020)

NJ here as well - I ordered about 25lbs in total for my front yard reno.

I went with the 90/10 blend:

TTTF: Titanium 2LS, Rebounder, Firewall & Paramount
KBG: Midnight, Blue Note & Legend

I also must say that Steve/Ben are some of the nicest and most knowledgeable guys in the seed game. You can literally ask them any question and they will give you their advice. Can't beat their customer service - I am a repeat customer for as long as they are around.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

ludawg23 said:


> NJ here as well - I ordered about 25lbs in total for my front yard reno.
> 
> I went with the 90/10 blend:
> 
> ...


When I called to order, I already knew what I was getting so I didn't have to ask much of them. But I explained my plan to Ben and he legitimately sounded excited for me, not excited to be making a sale, but excited for me to be getting started on the project.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Love to hear y'all excited. My buddy in Virginia has a bag he's ready to throw down too.

I can't recommenced their product or service enough.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

So this is interesting. My original bag from 8/17/2020 was Titanium II LS, Paramount, Hotrod, Rebounder and Rockwell. I just got a new bag today for some thin areas and to save for next year and it's Firewall, Titanium II LS, Hemi, Michelangelo, and Paramount.

Edit: Picture of the two tags. Original one is a little beat up from being rolled up with the bag.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Yeah they change them over time and due to availability. I trust them to pick the good ones for us


----------



## jeffman2 (Apr 8, 2019)

samzone7a said:


> Hey @Jconnelly6b
> if you dont mind me asking what was the price quoted ? i called them about 2 weeks back it was about $200 delivered here in NJ.


I ordered from hogan last year and they suggested I ship to either a ups store or my workplace which was about $20 cheaper than sending it to my home.


----------

